# Papworth Hospital Therapy Unit Dec '15



## mookster (Dec 14, 2015)

This was a total chance find whilst trying (and failing) to find the abandoned church in Papworth Everard. Me and Harry had no idea what this place was and to be honest it looked rather crap from the outside, but walking round the back I poked my head in the window and saw a hospital dividing screen sat there pretty much inviting me in, so after a scramble we were both in and it's fair to say I was surprised here.

Initially I thought it was some kind of general storage building but as we got further inside, the doors all had wheelchair push button openers and various signs around the building read 'ceramic studio' 'progress trackers' and such so it's likely some kind of therapy building for patients in the nearby hospital. It also featured, tucked in a dark corner, the best chair I have ever found in an abandoned building. A real supervillain's deal.

























































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/albums/72157662344207766 ​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 14, 2015)

Nicely done. I would have great fun with that chair, charge up the battery and - wheee.....


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice one! Cheers for sharing Mooks!


----------



## Potter (Dec 17, 2015)

Great find, and a 5.25" floppy disk, crikey!


----------



## Bones out (Dec 17, 2015)

Potter said:


> Great find, and a 5.25" floppy disk, crikey!



O my days, when I started out it was 8" floppy's. ICL DRS stuff.... Where's me bus pass.....


----------



## HughieD (Dec 18, 2015)

Nicely done sir...


----------



## Rubex (Dec 19, 2015)

Very nice mookster  The church is 2 minutes away from here on the high street! There's also some nice houses with some nice stuff inside around Cambridgeshire if you like that sort of thing!


----------



## smiler (Dec 19, 2015)

The chair was nice Mook but the wonky table was a beaut, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## mookster (Dec 19, 2015)

smiler said:


> The chair was nice Mook but the wonky table was a beaut, I liked it, Thanks



Whatever is on the floor has been eating its way up the leg which is very odd!


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 19, 2015)

gah, I think we saw this place, but it didn't look much from the outside. Wish we had had a peek now.

Excellent photos mate, as always


----------



## mookster (Dec 19, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> gah, I think we saw this place, but it didn't look much from the outside. Wish we had had a peek now.
> 
> Excellent photos mate, as always



It was sealed up until very recently apparently, I think we stumbled across it at the right moment!


----------



## mogg46 (Feb 1, 2016)

wondered what it was like in there !! i live not far away great pictures


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 9, 2016)

A great chance find! Really enjoyed these photos.... and you are right about the villain chair haha!


----------

